
Most(Ly Dead) Influential Programming Languages - kens
https://www.hillelwayne.com/post/influential-dead-languages/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a couple of weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22690229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22690229)

